# Looking for a beef marinade for injecting



## richoso1

I know I'm always using a chile/spicy mix in whatever I smoke, but this time it's different. I went through the search and didn't find what I was looking for, so now I'm asking. I want to inject a couple of Tri Tips, something that does not include any type of heat as in chile/wasabe/you get it. Thanks in advance, and may you be smoking the day away!


----------



## m1tanker78

Hi Rich, I don't know if this would be any help but for beef I always use a mixture of:

Beer
Worcesteshire Sauce
A little BBQ Sauce -or- Brown Sugar
A little lime juice
Salt, Pepper, Onion and Garlic Flakes

I've never injected it but makes a good, simple marinade. Just out of curiosity, why no hot stuff this time???

Tom


----------



## richoso1

Tom, it sounds good, I'll try it. Do you have the mixing ratios? I'm smoking for some folks who just can't handle any heat in their foods. Imagine, I actually know folks who don't like heat? Anyway, I will post this no heat smoke/Q next week. Thanks Tom.


----------



## m1tanker78

Sorry Rich, never measured exactly the ratios but I'll give you a more-or-less.

6 oz beer
3 TBSP Worcesteshire Sauce
1 TBSP BBQ Sauce -or- 1 TBSP Brown Sugar
1/2 of a key lime or 1/4 of a regular size lemon

Taste the mixture at this point to see how much salt, pepper, and anything else it needs. Don't skimp on the garlic and onion flakes. Some worcesteshire sauces and BBQ sauces are saltier than others. I repack the meat in a ziplock bag and let it sit in the fridge for 2 to 4 hrs, flipping the bag and sloshing the marinade every :30 or so. Some people don't like the taste of beer (imagine that) so not everyone will like it. 

Have yourself an awesome smoke Rich, I look forward to the QVIEW,

Tom


----------



## smokeguy

I had a friend that didn't like heat and he made pretty good steaks. When he finally broke down to show me what he did, we went to the grocery store and bought a couple of steaks, a case of beer, a small bottle of Worcestershire sauce and a little fake lemon. When we went back to his car, while I was throwing the ice and beer in the cooler, he took out a 2 gallon zip, dumped the steaks into it, dumped a beer, dumped the whole Worcestershire bottle and squeezed that little fake lemon until his hands got tired. Sealed it back up and shook it, then threw it into the cooler. 
When we ate them later, they were just like the rest of the steaks he makes, tender and flavorful. A little over the top with flavor for me actually, but still, it wasn't bad for an every once in awhile flavor.

(thanks spell check for having worchestiretertiretytiretichester sauce in it!)


----------



## lucky

For Tri-Tip I keep it pretty simple and do Santa Maria Style.  Just salt, pepper, and garlic powder let sit in fridge for a couple of hours or even over night.  No marinating needed.


----------



## richoso1

Lucky, I've been doing that style for years, looking to try something different. Thanks for the interest. I will stay with using red oak, great on beef, smoking or grilling. As a matter of fact, that's what they use in Santa Maria.


----------



## gooose53

Here's another one to consider....leave out the hot stuff......



Makes 2 and one-fourth cups
*2 cups beef broth
one-fourth cup Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
one-half teaspoon cayenne pepper*
  Combine all ingredients in a bowl, mix well and refrigerate before injecting.


----------



## richoso1

Tom, thanks for a real tasty marinade, I actually used it as an injection test for a Tri Tip. The only variation was I used garlic powder and onion powder instead of flakes, I didn't want to take the chance of clogging the needle. Excellent taste. Points to you!


----------



## smokyjeff

_*I find this marinade works real well on flap meat (steak). Might be good on Tri-tip if you feel like marinading one.

2 parts soy sauce
1 part vegetable oil
oregano to taste
Garlic powder to taste
1/2 part lemon juice
*_


----------

